# Muscle movements



## HoundDog (Aug 7, 2007)

Today I've been having a muscle in my right arm flex randomly . Its not enough to move my arm , at best it just makes the skin move a little bit, and I feel it flexing .  Is it normal-ish or should I see a doctor or something? Also could it be related to my weights I moved my partially built boflex :doh:up to 210 a while ago but, lately  my reps have been harder.  I'm skipping the weights tonight . What should I do?


----------



## pardus (Aug 7, 2007)

HoundDog said:


> What should I do?



Stop jerking off so much


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 7, 2007)

I get that every now and then, itll go away ;)


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 7, 2007)

Drink some Gatorade and call me in the morning.;)


----------



## HoundDog (Aug 7, 2007)

Chopstick said:


> Drink some Gatorade and call me in the morning.;)



"good Gatorade" or just Gatorade  ;)    Before I tried popping my shoulder in and out to see if that would stop the muscle , but it didn't Its still going but its less noticeable now.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 7, 2007)

Gatorade minus the alkyhol!:doh:


----------



## HoundDog (Aug 7, 2007)

Chopstick said:


> Gatorade minus the alkyhol!:doh:



 ...ok then 



;)


----------



## tova (Aug 7, 2007)

Sounds like you tweaked your muscle from overworking it - let it rest for a few days and perhaps take some ibuprofen to help any welling that might happen - if it keeps up, go see your doctor.


----------



## pardus (Aug 7, 2007)

HoundDog said:


> Before I tried popping my shoulder in and out to see if that would stop the muscle.



Don't do that for fucks sake, good way to wear your joint out and encourage it to pop out more.

Where are the medics?


----------



## tova (Aug 7, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Where are the medics?



Drinking his alcohol


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 7, 2007)

tova said:


> Sounds like you tweaked your muscle from overworking it - let it rest for a few days and perhaps take some ibuprofen to help any welling that might happen - if it keeps up, go see your doctor.



I agree.  Just skip to your rest cycle early and wait until you would normally start your routine again.  Your muscles should be good by then.  Hydrate, hydrate, hydrate and the thing with ibuprofen for minor "sports medicine" is to use smaller doses and keep it in your system.  Just take the smarties with meals and lots of water. ;)


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 8, 2007)

gdamadg, how long does it take for a theraputic antiinflammitory level of ibuprofen to be built up in a human?


----------



## Queen Beach (Aug 8, 2007)

Eat some ba~NAN~as!:cool:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 8, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Don't do that for fucks sake,


 
bwahahahaha

seriously, does it hurt or it is just annoying. that shit happens to me all the time.  Rub some dirt on it.


----------



## pardus (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah I get it too, kinda weird but meh
What I do get sometimes that is a real pain in the ass is restless leg syndrome at night.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Aug 8, 2007)

yea man, these guys are right with hydrating, and replenishing your electrolytes with Gatorade.  Correct me if i'm wrong, but i remember that a potassium deficiency could also be the cause of muscle fasciculations (tremors).  So give a banana a shot too.  And don't pop your arm:bleh: bad juju.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 8, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Yeah I get it too, kinda weird but meh
> What I do get sometimes that is a real pain in the ass is restless leg syndrome at night.



Well get to Jump School:doh: that will stop all LEG problems!


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 8, 2007)

rangerpsych said:


> gdamadg, how long does it take for a theraputic antiinflammitory level of ibuprofen to be built up in a human?





> Ibuprofen has a dose-dependent duration of action of approximately 4–8 hours, which is longer than suggested by its short half-life. The recommended dose varies with body mass and indication.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibuprofen

As stated above 4-8 hours relatively.  So if you take a single dose, by the time it starts working on the symptoms the dosage is "wearing off".  So a low dose over a 12-24 hour recovery period would be prudent to relieving any inflammation.  Or he could just suck it up and deal with the pain.  ;)


----------



## pardus (Aug 8, 2007)

EATIII said:


> Well get to Jump School:doh: that will stop all LEG problems!



Funny MOFO! lol


----------



## HoundDog (Aug 8, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Yeah I get it too, kinda weird but meh
> What I do get sometimes that is a real pain in the ass is restless leg syndrome at night.


That sucks my dad gets that too. Have you tried sleeping in a recliner I think that helps him. 


JustAnotherJ said:


> yea man, these guys are right with hydrating, and replenishing your electrolytes with Gatorade.  Correct me if i'm wrong, but i remember that a potassium deficiency could also be the cause of muscle fasciculations (tremors).  So give a banana a shot too.  And don't pop your arm:bleh: bad juju.


I'm trying to drink more ...whats a juju 


Boondocksaint375 said:


> bwahahahaha
> 
> seriously, does it hurt or it is just annoying. that shit happens to me all the time.  Rub some dirt on it.


Its just annoying like someone inside of you poking you 


Queen Beach said:


> Eat some ba~NAN~as!:cool:


I-D-Ont Ha-ve any


gdamadg said:


> "sports medicine"   Just take the smarties with meals and lots of water. ;)


Thanks but no thanks I only take what comes from a good Doc or advil 
Thanks all


----------



## EATIII (Aug 8, 2007)

no one sleeps in a recliner unless he is really tired or passes out!:2c:


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 8, 2007)

EATIII said:


> no one sleeps in a recliner unless he is really tired or passes out!:2c:


 
or your kid has phenomena  and you sleep with him reclined to help him breath


----------



## EATIII (Aug 8, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> or your kid has phenomena  and you sleep with him reclined to help him breath



and that!


----------



## Queen Beach (Aug 8, 2007)

HoundDog said:


> That sucks my dad gets that too. Have you tried sleeping in a recliner I think that helps him.
> 
> I'm trying to drink more ...*whats a juju :doh:*
> 
> ...


 
See notes above!


----------



## HoundDog (Aug 8, 2007)

Queen Beach said:


> See notes above!



Are you mocking me? 
;)


----------



## EATIII (Aug 8, 2007)

I think she is trying to give you some pointers


----------



## HoundDog (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not the best with the emo/face things:doh:


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 8, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibuprofen
> 
> As stated above 4-8 hours relatively.  So if you take a single dose, by the time it starts working on the symptoms the dosage is "wearing off".  So a low dose over a 12-24 hour recovery period would be prudent to relieving any inflammation.  Or he could just suck it up and deal with the pain.  ;)




Question refined, what is your medical background?


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 9, 2007)

rangerpsych said:


> Question refined, what is your medical background?



None, just years of taking them with the advice of my medical professionals.  I'll take the hint and stay out of this then.


----------



## pardus (Aug 10, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> I'll take the hint and stay out of this then.



No need to do that, your input is welcome.


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 11, 2007)

Not that I ever prescribed any drugs myself, but I recommended them as part of the care plan for many a patient and was blessed off on my assessment and plan, so I guess I knew what I was doing to an extent.

Ibuprofen has demonstrated anti-inflammatory, analgesic and antipyretic activity.

Following a single 200 mg dose of ibuprofen in humans, blood levels were demonstrable in 45 minutes and still present in 6 hours but at barely detectable levels. Peak serum iduprofen levels are generally attained 1 to 1.5 hours after administration of an ibuprofen tablet.  With single doses up to 800 mg, a linear relation-ship exists between amount of drug administered and the integrated area under the serum drug concentration vs time curve. Above 800 mg, however, the area under the curve increases less than proportional to increases in dose. There is no evidence of drug accumulation or enzyme induction.

Motrin has no effect on muscle spasms. It's a anti-inflammitory mild pain reliever and fever reducer. It's most major initial noticable effect is the pain relief it provides and the fever reduction, however it takes theraputic levels of 800mg TID x 2 weeks usually to actually have any significant antiinflammitory effect of any post-injury use. 

Considering that inflammation of muscle tissue through regular exercise is actually benificial (getting your "Swell" on) if you are not actually injured from the exercise, there's no purpose to taking it... pain is weakness leaving the body and all that. It may actually be counter-productive to an extent.  If you have a recurring injury you may be better served by kicking it up a notch by using Aleve (naproxen) rather than ibuprofen.

If you are actually injured in some way, your best course of action is to see a medical professional to be assessed and treated.

Increasing your potassium intake via a banana a day or other methods of regular nutritional adjustment would benifit you more with regards to muscle spasms, cramping, etc. Proper hydration also will be of benifit.

From my experience with "twitches" the above comments about diet modification and proper hydration is the most effective solution, rather than resorting immediately to little white pills.


----------



## pardus (Aug 11, 2007)

Very interesting post, Thanks.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 11, 2007)

rangerpsych,

Thank you for your post.  It was very informative.


----------



## DDSSDV (Aug 11, 2007)

It is a muscle spasm. Happens when small muscles are over exerted. Take nothing and drink water. Stretching is the key. Before and after every weight exercise regiment. I get um all the time. Nothing to worry about. Just stretch all the muscle groups. Moving bones is NOT smart. Hope this helps...oh...and stay away from the witch doctor. He is looking for a troll to hex:confused:

Bananas are full of potassium and help with lactic acid build up in the muscle tissues. Spasms are not effected by potassium but are good  before any hi rep exercise EXCEPT sheep buggery.


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 11, 2007)

Changing out for the pud pulling also gives recovery time.


----------

